# 2022 Bear kill thread



## Unicoidawg

All right guys, post up your 2022 bear here and tell us about it.


----------



## Swampdogg

Mid day bear , heart shot and didn’t go 20. Full story on early hunt thread


----------



## chrislibby88

Mid day sow. Walked up on her feeding 100 yards from where I busted another bear out of a tree an hour earlier, shot her at about 35 yards. Up on a ridge covered with raining white oaks. I’ve never seen so much bear sign in my life.


----------



## splatek

First light opening day. Wood arrow, 2 blade single bevel from my longbow through the vitals. Shot at 8 yards, went eleven yards. Pouring rain. 



Already started the euro



Trying my hand at tanning my own hide. I don’t think it’s going well.


----------



## CornStalker

Splatek, what broadhead did you use?


----------



## splatek

CornStalker said:


> Splatek, what broadhead did you use?



My plan was to shoot a knapped stone point on a wooden arrow from my hickory self bow but six days before season my bow broke. so I used a grizzly stik the one that looks like a grizzly. Two blade single bevel. worked great on that one. Not so much on the one I just shot. Waiting for tracking help.


----------



## trad bow

Dang Steve I sure hope you can find it. I use three blade or four blade heads that lets the wound stay open a little bit better on hogs and bear. I have used stone on several hogs.


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> My plan was to shoot a knapped stone point on a wooden arrow from my hickory self bow but six days before season my bow broke. so I used a grizzly stik the one that looks like a grizzly. Two blade single bevel. worked great on that one. Not so much on the one I just shot. Waiting for tracking help.


any news?


----------



## Joe Brandon

Good luck man hope you find him


----------



## splatek

tracked mediocre blood on hand and knees for 500 yards.  Not a single bed along the way. Determined it was a non fatal hit and that he has a sore shoulder. I’m tore up about it, but I guess, as my buddy says, it’s an unfortunate thing that’ll happen if you bowhunt long enough


----------



## trad bow

Dang. Sorry about that Steve. Not a good feeling.


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> tracked mediocre blood on hand and knees for 500 yards.  Not a single bed along the way. Determined it was a non fatal hit and that he has a sore shoulder. I’m tore up about it, but I guess, as my buddy says, it’s an unfortunate thing that’ll happen if you bowhunt long enough


The only bowhunters who haven't had a disappointing blood trail are those who just started. 
Keep after it and learn from it! Trad bow range on a bear is a great feat in itself!


----------



## trepej2

Shot at cohutta Monday evening 9-19-22. Ran about 50 yards off the side of a mountain. Quartered up and packed out.....shot it with a elite energy 35 set at 62lbs with 27.5" draw. 447 grain arrow with a 125 grain nap thunderhead as a broadhead


----------



## chrislibby88

trepej2 said:


> Shot at cohutta Monday evening 9-19-22. Ran about 50 yards off the side of a mountain. Quartered up and packed out.
> View attachment 1179051


That one doesn’t look small. Congrats.


----------



## 6lbSledge

splatek said:


> tracked mediocre blood on hand and knees for 500 yards.  Not a single bed along the way. Determined it was a non fatal hit and that he has a sore shoulder. I’m tore up about it, but I guess, as my buddy says, it’s an unfortunate thing that’ll happen if you bowhunt long enough



Hit my first bear a week and a half ago on my hike in, first light, looked to my right and saw a bear head and shoulders coming up onto the ridge, 10-12 yds away. Super windy. Ducked down, put an arrow on the string slowly rose back up, drawing, he walked broadside at 5-6 yds, shot, hit him right in the shoulder I’m guessing. Didn’t even penetrate the full length of the broadhead. Found the arrow after 10 yards, no blood except on the broadhead. Just gonna keep trying. Was within trad bow range of 7 bears (3 legal) within 24 hours. Crazy few days. Good luck. Luke


----------



## Professor

6lbSledge said:


> Hit my first bear a week and a half ago on my hike in, first light, looked to my right and saw a bear head and shoulders coming up onto the ridge, 10-12 yds away. Super windy. Ducked down, put an arrow on the string slowly rose back up, drawing, he walked broadside at 5-6 yds, shot, hit him right in the shoulder I’m guessing. Didn’t even penetrate the full length of the broadhead. Found the arrow after 10 yards, no blood except on the broadhead. Just gonna keep trying. Was within trad bow range of 7 bears (3 legal) within 24 hours. Crazy few days. Good luck. Luke


The shoulder is not the target on a bear. Perhaps it was a poor shot. If not, Google it. The target on a broadside bear is pretty much in the middle of the body and towards the bottom.


----------



## 6lbSledge

Professor said:


> The shoulder is not the target on a bear. Perhaps it was a poor shot. If not, Google it. The target on a broadside bear is pretty much in the middle of the body and towards the bottom.



It’s not where I was aiming and I agree with you. It was slow walking and instinctually I led it a bit, which I shouldn’t have. Had it not been heat-of-the-moment I would have thought through that at that range there was no need.


----------



## Professor

6lbSledge said:


> It’s not where I was aiming and I agree with you. It was slow walking and instinctually I led it a bit, which I shouldn’t have. Had it not been heat-of-the-moment I would have thought through that at that range there was no need.


I get it. My heart would have been pumping too. With him that close.


----------



## chrislibby88

6lbSledge said:


> It’s not where I was aiming and I agree with you. It was slow walking and instinctually I led it a bit, which I shouldn’t have. Had it not been heat-of-the-moment I would have thought through that at that range there was no need.


You can huff to stop them. I’m guessing a grunt or squeak could work too.  I stopped that sow this season by huffing at her.


----------



## WOODIE13

I stopped mine with a bawl and it was running


----------



## NCHillbilly

Professor said:


> The shoulder is not the target on a bear. Perhaps it was a poor shot. If not, Google it. The target on a broadside bear is pretty much in the middle of the body and towards the bottom.


If you shoot a bear right in the middle of the body, you're probably never going to see it again. Or if you do, you might have some cool scars to show off over beers with your friends.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

"Middle of the middle and forward just a little"


----------



## WOODIE13




----------



## 35 Whelen

Black Bear Shot Placement 

https://www.themeateater.com/hunt/b...-need-to-know-about-black-bear-shot-placement


----------



## Professor

I know I am wrong and everyone else is correct. From limited experience I know you shoot them much further back than a deer hunter is comfortable doing. I shot mine halfway back and a few inches low and it took out a large chunk of each lung. Perhaps I caught her on the inhale.


----------



## Buckman18

I tell folks to shoot a bear in the same place a liver hit would be for a deer. 4th-5th rib back. Middle-back of ribs. ESPECIALLY with archery equipment.


----------



## Thetrooper

I would not go so far as middle but definitely away from shoulder I lost a bear this year after 4 hours blood trail through heck since I hit shoulder with xbow


----------



## jimdickson

Buckman18 said:


> I tell folks to shoot a bear in the same place a liver hit would be for a deer. 4th-5th rib back. Middle-back of ribs. ESPECIALLY with archery equipment.
> View attachment 1183593


What’s the story behind the collar?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

jimdickson said:


> What’s the story behind the collar?


He shot a bear that was collared.  What are you asking?


----------



## Buckman18

jimdickson said:


> What’s the story behind the collar?


The DNR collared some bears as part of a movement survey. Just coincidental this collared bear come by me.


----------



## GAbullHunter

Buckman18 said:


> The DNR collared some bears as part of a movement survey. Just coincidental this collared bear come by me.


I heard another one of those collared bears got killed this year.


----------



## GAbullHunter

splatek said:


> First light opening day. Wood arrow, 2 blade single bevel from my longbow through the vitals. Shot at 8 yards, went eleven yards. Pouring rain.
> 
> View attachment 1177427
> 
> Already started the euro
> 
> View attachment 1177428
> 
> Trying my hand at tanning my own hide. I don’t think it’s going well.


How has your euro and tanning hide process worked out for you so far with this one?


----------



## GAbullHunter

Two more down. Wife finally got her 1st bear back on 10-23, we went back up over this weekend and I got one Saturday. So we have some Christmas dinner roast this year! We both are very pleased, after all the effort this year. We have tried to schedule our weekends off together to get it done. It paid off.


----------



## Buckman18

GAbullHunter said:


> I heard another one of those collared bears got killed this year.



There have been several killed now, but as far as I know I’m the only one with multiple collars (3)??


----------



## GAbullHunter

Buckman18 said:


> There have been several killed now, but as far as I know I’m the only one with multiple collars





Buckman18 said:


> There have been several killed now, but as far as I know I’m the only one with multiple collars (3)??


That I don't know. Just heard one was tagged recently again.


----------



## splatek

GAbullHunter said:


> How has your euro and tanning hide process worked out for you so far with this one?


Euro is done
Tanning: I need work at that skill


----------



## rabunridgerunner

Nov 1 in Rabun County. I was still hunting through some intense sign where he had been feeding on black gums. Caught him mid-morning down in a draw feeding on acorns.


----------



## Back40hunter

rabunridgerunner said:


> View attachment 1189391
> 
> Nov 1 in Rabun County. I was still hunting through some intense sign where he had been feeding on black gums. Caught him mid-morning down in a draw feeding on acorns.


Congratulations. Looks like a big one.


----------



## Professor

rabunridgerunner said:


> View attachment 1189391
> 
> Nov 1 in Rabun County. I was still hunting through some intense sign where he had been feeding on black gums. Caught him mid-morning down in a draw feeding on acorns.


He looks pretty meaty. Congratulations


----------



## EyesUp83

Field dressed weighed 183.4 lb...
I found her swiping the ground on the hunt for acorns down off the side of a ridgetop I was walking. Being downwind I was able to patiently watch her for a minute to make sure she was legal and wait for a really clear shot.


----------



## splatek

Congrats


----------



## Buck70

Sweet


----------



## GAbullHunter

EyesUp83 said:


> Field dressed weighed 183.4 lb...
> I found her swiping the ground on the hunt for acorns down off the side of a ridgetop I was walking. Being downwind I was able to patiently watch her for a minute to make sure she was legal and wait for a really clear shot.


Congrats on a nice one to fill the freezer!!


----------



## Professor

Congratulations on a great hunt.


----------



## EyesUp83

Thanks fellas.
Feeling blessed to have tagged my second bear in 3 years.


----------



## Back40hunter

EyesUp83 said:


> Field dressed weighed 183.4 lb...
> I found her swiping the ground on the hunt for acorns down off the side of a ridgetop I was walking. Being downwind I was able to patiently watch her for a minute to make sure she was legal and wait for a really clear shot.


Congratulations


----------

